

Why I Rented My Car to Strangers for 30 Days Using Y Combinator Backed FlightCar - gregmuender
https://www.whttl.com/content/2015/02/16/why-i-gave-up-my-car-for-one-month/

======
minimaxir
Note that Hacker News rules requires that the submission title match the
article title. Also note that blatant pandering to YC doesn't work.

